# 11pt Down in Dekalb



## C.J. (Nov 5, 2014)

Shot this dude at 8:30 yesterday morning. This has been one crazy deer season. I haven’t had hardly any shooters on camera or seen in the stand and this buck comes out of nowhere. To be honest I almost passed on this deer thinking he was a different one at first. He weighed in just under 225lbs (took 3 of us to get him out) We green scored him yesterday right at 150 but I will update yall after the 60 days and official scoring. 

I want to thank Dennis Lewis, Derik Still, and Todd Jones for setting me up with the best Bow I have ever shot.

Obsession bows are where it’s at. The amount of confidence I have with this bow is unreal. I have shot 3 does and a coyote this year with this bow. When I saw that this deer was going to give me a shot opportunity I was the least nervous I have ever been when shooting a buck of this size. I truly believe it was from seeing what this 80lb bow can do on previous hunts and knowing that as long as I could release an arrow it would be game over.


----------



## oops1 (Nov 5, 2014)

Heck yea.. Fine job


----------



## shakey gizzard (Nov 5, 2014)

Sweet!


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Nov 5, 2014)

That's a good one CJ!


----------



## ChristopherA.King (Nov 5, 2014)

Awesome!!! Great buck.


----------



## thc_clubPres (Nov 5, 2014)

nice 'un

congrat's


----------



## South Man (Nov 5, 2014)

congrats


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Nov 5, 2014)

Heck yeah fine deer ! Pass on that deer really ? You have some very High ga standards lol..


----------



## BowChilling (Nov 5, 2014)

Nice one C.J.! When I first saw it I'd have guessed better than 150. Impressive tine length!


----------



## mickyu (Nov 5, 2014)

Nice buck buddy. See, patience pays off.......maybe I should take my own advice.


----------



## Jake Allen (Nov 5, 2014)

Fine beast; congratulations!


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 5, 2014)

Congrads on a good one.


----------



## pasinthrough (Nov 5, 2014)

Nice job CJ!!

I know what ya mean.  Only a 150... I might have given him a second look too.


----------



## DSGB (Nov 5, 2014)

Some super tall tines on that one! Congrats!


----------



## Katera73 (Nov 5, 2014)

Awesome buck CJ congrats!!!


----------



## DuckArrow (Nov 5, 2014)

With those tines.....wouldn't have even thought about passing him! Congrats that a great deer.


----------



## littlenorth (Nov 5, 2014)

Congradulations on a successful hunt. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## AliBubba (Nov 5, 2014)

Awesome!


----------



## BOWROD (Nov 5, 2014)

That's,, A  BEAST ,,,CONGRATS BUDDY .!!! The Ducks are in trouble now .!!!


----------



## frosty20 (Nov 5, 2014)

Awesome


----------



## HEADHUNTER11 (Nov 5, 2014)

All jokes aside way would you almost pass him?


----------



## Twinkie .308 (Nov 5, 2014)

Wow! Look at them brassicas!


----------



## CaneMBA (Nov 5, 2014)

Dadgummit!  That's one nice buck!


----------



## bowhunter350 (Nov 9, 2014)

I have got to ask is that your food plot. If so what all do you plant?


----------



## 100hunter (Nov 11, 2014)

CJ you did it again.  Way to go.


----------



## C.J. (Nov 12, 2014)

100hunter said:


> CJ you did it again.  Way to go.



Thanks willie, tried to call you back the other night, lets look into getting the pups together next year


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Nov 14, 2014)

Awesome buck. Congrats.


----------



## C.J. (Feb 9, 2015)

bowhunter350 said:


> I have got to ask is that your food plot. If so what all do you plant?



Its one of our plots, That particular one was planted in Turnips.


----------



## C.J. (Feb 9, 2015)

Just got this deer scored by Karl Miller yesterday, he grossed 148 1/8


----------



## pasinthrough (Feb 9, 2015)

C.J. said:


> Just got this deer scored by Karl Miller yesterday, he grossed 148 1/8



Congrats on the chip.  


Great deer CJ!!


----------



## BowanaLee (Feb 9, 2015)

C.J. said:


> Just got this deer scored by Karl Miller yesterday, he grossed 148 1/8




My sons waiting on your net score. He wants to know if hes getting bumped down a spot from 6th in Dekalb at 147 2/8 ?  
He grossed 158"


----------



## C.J. (Feb 9, 2015)

BowanaLee said:


> My sons waiting on your net score. He wants to know if hes getting bumped down a spot from 6th in Dekalb at 147 2/8 ?
> He grossed 158"



He only netted around 138 lee, if only he had some brows


----------



## ghadarits (Feb 9, 2015)

C.J. said:


> He only netted around 138 lee, if only he had some brows



If only.... That's a buck to be proud of no matter where it ranks. DeKalb has some true bruisers running around.


----------



## BowanaLee (Feb 9, 2015)

Thats still a beast CJ. Congratulations brother.   ...I'll tell Johnny hes good fer now but no promises next year.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Feb 9, 2015)

Congrats on a heckuva towering tall tined stud of a rocking bow whitetail.  

Hope I did not miss any others posted like this during this past season.


----------



## Lucky7 (Feb 10, 2015)

Incredible deer!


----------



## ugagrad06 (Feb 22, 2015)

Wow. What a cool animal. This just reinforces the fact that the "ninja, camera evading buck species" is alive and well in Georgia. Never going to get something if you're not in the woods, and you never know what may walk out!

Great animal.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 22, 2015)

Congrats


----------

